# Information on the Irish Draught?



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay so I think someone on here posted a pic of their grey irish draught and I completely fell in love! Does any one know what their average disposition is? How their upkeep differs from other horses, if it does.
Pretty much just any info you have would be great!

I also LOVE pictures!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol seriously? No one has any experience with this breed?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have and do. There are two types of Irish Sport Horses - the unregisterd, uninspected, non approved Irish Sport Horses, and the Registered, Inspected and Approved Irish Sport Horses.

More than likely, you are going to find the first. 

Be very careful - there are some good lines and some bad lines - you will find the good lines more often with the Registered and Inspected Lines, than you will with the non.

This is a very popular breed here in Southwestern Michigan - but majority of them are lines I wouldn't touch. 

Do your research, and be aware of who you are buying from. 

I do love the Irish Sport Horse - but I love the well bred one's. I've ridden and worked with my share. 

They mature slowly. That means joints, bones, mentally, physcially. Most of the "Irish Sport Horses" I've worked and ridden mature slowly mentally - they were ornary and opinionated until about the age of 9 - but again, I worked unregistered, unapproved, uninspected lines. 

Look for those titled IDSH. Look for breeders under the IDHSNA. Then you'll know you are getting Inspected, Approved, Registered horses.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Over here, the 'irish sport horse' is completely different to the Irish Draught. The Irish Draught is an ancient, completely separate breed, the irish sport horse is simply a hunter-type horse that has been imported from Ireland. 

As the name suggests, they were originally draught horses and were mainly used for agricultural work. They are popularly crossed with the thoroughbred to create a slightly finer, riding horse.

I love Irish Draughts - I had a thoroughbred x ID a few years ago, she had the most fantastic, willing temperament. I had her from when she was 2 until she was 4, I backed her myself and she was the easiest ever to 'do'. 

They're fairly cheap to feed because, even though they're big horses, they're very good doers and live on fresh air. 

They cost quite a lot of money over here because they are such a popular breed/cross.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

You could look at the Irish Draught Society site for information on the breed. They are 'endangered' these days as so few people are producing them, this is thought to be because for decades people bred them for conformation rather than performance and what made them great all around horses has gone.

Generally speaking they are calm, quite, good doers, excellent jumpers, great stamina, and make wonderful all round family horses...


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i have riden a few and it does take a ladder to come up on them, but they have the sweetest most gentle temperment and are super at eating grass, ive heard the most expensive part of keeping them is the shoes, as they are so big some have to be specially made.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I absolutely love the breed. eventually i'm going to breed to this RID when i find a comparable mare to go with him

Irish Draught Stallion Bridon Belfrey RID


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Look on my profile and you will see a photo of a dapple grey* Irish draught/Connemara mare* - my DiDi. She is registered with the Irish Draught Society.
*Irish Draughts* themselves are a stockily built ride and drive tall horses with a broad back, big butt and deep chest. They make excellent fox hunters. They have been used in the past to beef up other breeds of horse who lack substance. However *IDs *are *not* cart horses neither do they have much feather.

It is common these days to cross them with Connemara ponies who have a height limit of 14h2 max - so if you blend the two breeds you get something like my DiDi who is 15h2. DiDi's mum was recorded as "Molly" probably a *Connemara*

_*Irish sports horses, a relatively new "breed",*_ usually have some throroughbred in the genes as well as Irish draught but they are bred to be lighter in conformation.

Most Irish horses, except perhaps for the racing TBs, are good doers - the Irish climate being ideal for growing nutritious grass. But if the horse was born on the west coast they will be hardy because of the proximity to the Atlantic Ocean with the wind and the rain.

Temperament is invariably"kind". But they can also be highly intelligent. They are strong with lots of stamina.
But as with many breeds, it is their upbringing that decides temperament as much as the genes.

In the UK they are not that easy to find for sale - you can find them but you won't have much choice. Price is usually higher than average. Look on the web for Irish Draught Horse Society site - there is one British and one Irish site.

DiDi's temperament is exceptional - you can get right in close to this girl without fear or hesitation. She'll not hurt you. My DiDi is a good looking, powerful, fast, intelligent, forward going, sensitive mare who can twist me round her front feet. She is up to any weight of rider, despite her relatively small size by European standards. However she is a touch skittish and she needs to feel confident in her rider - she is not a novice ride.

She has a broad back, a big butt and a deep chest but she'll go, when asked, "on the bit" and is never on the forehand. You merely have to think it and she knows instantly what you were thinking. She is a crafty Irish huzzy - and that in a way is a compliment. 

If you know what you are doing with horses then buy one - providing you get the impression that the horse likes you as much as you like the look of it.

Traditionally one of Ireland's biggest exports have been horses. They do well at both flat and jump racing. Look up on the internet "The Grand National" and you'll find a long list of Irish bred winners of what arguably the world's most arduous race.

What more can I write?

Barry G

PS If you search for "DiDi" , then you'll find her name mentioned in posts I have written.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I would love to have an ID but I couldn't find one for sale here that wasn't a pregnant mare, a mare with a foal at foot, or a very expensive gelding


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The barn I am now boarding at breeds them, but they are not registered, nor inspected or part of the RID programing.

I have a question though - are there 3 types of Irish Horses?

Meaning, Irish Draught *Being full draft*
Irish Sport Horse *Being 3/4 TB and 1/4 Irish Draught*

And I heard of the Irish Hunter, and I was told that the Irish Hunter is 1/2 TB and 1/2 Irish Draught. Is this true?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Rural Ireland is not a place to go looking for formality.
Until recently the passport system was not enforced and a horse was judged by what you saw, felt and watched.

There is is an article on the web site of the Irish Draught Horse society which tells the story of the breed.
As has been said for many years the Irish draught was the work horse of the farm. 
Two world wars decimated the breeding stock.

As an ID/ Connemara owner I see the following
the pure ID with stallion & mare registered
the part bred ID & Connie crossbreed
the cross breed sports horse ie ID with TB blood.

and then of course the Connemara pony.

Barry G


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

we are under the belief we have one- or a cross- (would be helpful if anyone has any opinion on it too whilst we're here) he's 15 hh i was thinking ID cross Aus Stock horse or a qh?

anyway he is possibly the easiest horse we have ever owned- incredibly versatile!!!!!!!! he can do anything and i mean ANYTHING.... ridden by everyone although he is my sisters comp horse we have had beginners on him and when we got him a started his training myself he was very trainable..


but he gains weight in a paddock of nothing!!!!!! so u gotta watch where u keep them

plz note all pics are my sis and i'm sure she doesn't want any critique coz she won't even listen to me  lol

























































sorry for all the pics just hoping u could help!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I have a question though - are there 3 types of Irish Horses?
> 
> Meaning, Irish Draught *Being full draft*
> Irish Sport Horse *Being 3/4 TB and 1/4 Irish Draught*
> ...



Irish Hunter is [I believe] an American 'affectation' - an IDxTB is an Irish Sport Horse (although these days anything that's got some form of Irish breed is classed as an ISH)

The Irish Draught isn't a draft breed (like say a Shire or a Clydesdale) they are really a big cob, with little or no feathering on the legs.

There is a new registry for Irish Warmbloods, which are an ID or ISH crossed with any breed of Warmblood


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Xivo
Your Boy looks like my DiDi's brother - so yes - you've got an Irish draught - perhaps crossed with a Connie. IDs can be tall over 16hands. Connies are smaller and can be dapple grey (just like Andalucians)
Big butt, big chest, broad back, deep round barrel - eats nothing and gets fat. Goes like the clappers. No paperwork.
Sounds like an Irish horse for sure

Barry G

PS I am not going to show my DiDi your pictures in case she gets ideas of going round barrels leaning over at 45 degrees.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Xivo
I really would like a photo of your Boy going round that barrel - a magnificent shot. Well caught.

I could pretend it was my girl - Oh my - if only.

Barry G


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes there are Irish Drafts and then Irish sport horses two different passport breeds but most irish horses put in the irish horse registery is registered as and irish sport horse never heard of an irish hunter though


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Xivo
> I really would like a photo of your Boy going round that barrel


Uh which Boy??
u mean my big one << in the av? 

sorry i'm just confused i have 6 geldings?


well yes i had considered that too barry, Cass (my sister who owns him) is in agreeance that he's some form of ID- we'd seen so many pictures and just assumed- but thank you for ur input!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> PS I am not going to show my DiDi your pictures in case she gets ideas of going round barrels leaning over at 45 degrees.


hahaha u should check out this pic of me flagging someones horse- he's so sideways u can see the bottom of his feet!

(please excuse the bit---- his bridle didn't fit properly but the owner insisted it was fine- i would never ride my horses like that!)


----------

